# Free Fishing Trip to Pensacola Bay Bridge - This Friday Morning - 5:30 am



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I would like to invite 10 people to fish the Pensacola Bay Bridge aboard my 37' GibsonHouseboat, Playin' House, at absolutely no cost to you. Fishermen, fisherwomen, or fisherchildren are all welcome. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We will leave Bahia Mar Marina at 6:00 am sharp, Friday, 08/08/2008, by reservation only. We will return by noon. Bring your fishing gear, bait, your ice chest, sunscreen, andyour provisions. I will provide the vessel and the fuel. We will fish on the East side of the bridge.<o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A full and complete release will be required of all participants. My desire is to provide houseboat fishing to those people who wish to catch fish at the bridge.<o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To reserve your spot, please call 850-455-4223, Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. or E-mail your reply to [email protected] <o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. is a Bare Boat Charter Business. Customers rent and then operate the 37? Gibson, dual helm, dual engine, sleeps 6, fully contained vessel for the period of days they choose. They travel the beautiful waters of the Panhandle of Florida from Panama City to Gulf Shores, Alabama. They are the Captain on board. Port of Call is their discretion. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc. is less than one year old. <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">I have been to the Pensacola Bay Bridge a few times fishing and have had a great response from doing so. Customers have stated: <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_?I saw this boat at the bridge and it looked like so much fun? _</H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">When the boat is out and about it is visible to potential customers; it is advertising. When it is in the marina it is not visible. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">This *<U>?</U><U>Free Fishing Trip</U>?* is actually promotional activity for the houseboat rental business, advertising to the passingvehicles. People fishing for free on our boat are live actors. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">This *<U>?Free Fishing Trip? </U>*will be a live advertising event visible to the people passing on the bridge on their way to work, wishing they were on board having fun.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: black">The Playin? House will be filled with people fishing on a ?Work Weekday?,anchored on the East side of the Pensacola Bay Bridge, with many poles in the water and people having fun.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_*<SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o>*_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_*<SPAN style="COLOR: black">That is why we are here.*_<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><H2 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt">FOR FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: #1f5080; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o></H2>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PS - You also need a fishing license.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

8 Fishermen and 1 rider - room for two more.


----------

